# knicklichter frage für brandungsruten



## kolkangler (29. Januar 2018)

hi 
ich war am Samstag das erste mal zum Brandungsangeln.
da hatte ich ein Problem mit dem Knicklicht befestigen ,mir ist ein paar mal die Schur verhedert und abgerissen ,weil sie am Knicklicht hängen blieb.
Was ist die beste Art zum festmachen ,oder was nehmt ihr als Licht

Gruss Kolkangler


----------



## Stulle (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: knicklichter frage für brandungsruten*

https://goo.gl/images/71To8N

https://goo.gl/images/pmppck

Oder mit kabelbinder mit andere modellen hab ich schlechte erfahrungen bei dem grünen helfe ich mit etwas kleber nach

|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: knicklichter frage für brandungsruten*

Spitzenring heiß machen und lösen.
2 Stück Schrumpfschlauch aufziehen, am oberen und unteren Ende des Knicklichtes positionieren und den Schrumpfschlauch erwärmen, das er sich zusammenzieht.

Nachdem Abkühlen läßt sich der Schlauch immer noch verschieben und sitzt eng anliegend am Knicklicht.

Ring wieder ankleben, fertig.

Hier bietet jemand transparenten Schlauch genau zu dem Zweck an, mit bebilderter Montage.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: knicklichter frage für brandungsruten*

einfach nur tesafilm.


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: knicklichter frage für brandungsruten*

Einfach ist am besten. Stimmt nobbi!


----------



## rhinefisher (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: knicklichter frage für brandungsruten*

Tesa! Da hatte ich noch nie Probleme.. .
Petri


----------



## buttweisser (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: knicklichter frage für brandungsruten*

Tesa geht mir wegen den Kleberesten persönlich ganz schön auf den Sack. Einfacher gehts mit Isolierband vom Elektriker oder mit dehnbarem Gummischlauch für Futterschleudern, Katapult usw. oder wie schon beschrieben mit dem Schrumpfschlauch. 

Außerdem vor jedem Wurf auf Verwicklungen der Schnur achten und bei ständigem Tüdelkram an der Rutenspitze stimmt was mit der Wurftechnik nicht.


----------



## Klaus-a. (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: knicklichter frage für brandungsruten*

Bitte sehr


----------



## AllroundAlex (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: knicklichter frage für brandungsruten*

Wir waren am Samstag auch draußen und haben es auch ganz einfach mit Tesa und dem Gummischlauch gemacht, der mitgeliefert wird. Knicklicht knicken, zur hälfte in den Silikonschlauch und den Schlauch mit Tesa auf der Oberseite der Rutenspitze mit Tesa angeklebt. 
Beim nächsten mal werden einfach die Knicklichter getauscht und fertig.

So gab es bei gefühlten 100 Würfen pro Rute nicht ein mal Probleme.


----------



## buttweisser (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: knicklichter frage für brandungsruten*



bastido schrieb:


> Die Teile lösen das Problem nicht, wenn das hintere Ende des Knicklichts freiliegt, bietet es immer das Potential für Verwicklungen beim Werfen.



Ich weiß schon was du meinst. Aber bei entspr. Wurftechnik ist es völlig egal, ob das hintere Ende vom Knicklicht freiliegt. Siehe auch Text von AllroundAlex.

Wer ständig beim Werfen die Schnur am Knicklichthalter vertüdelt, macht irgendwas verkehrt. In der Regel wird dabei vorm Werfen die Rute zu steil gehalten. Die dadurch fast parallel zur Rute hängende Schnur kann sich somit um die Spitze/Knicklicht wickeln und das wird oft nicht bemerkt. Bzw. erst nach dem lauten Knall.


----------



## rolfmoeller (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: knicklichter frage für brandungsruten*

Ich verwende ausschließlich Glocken mit Knicklichthalter.
 Diese bringe ich erst nach dem Auswerfen an.
 Nie irgendwelche Probleme.


----------



## AllroundAlex (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: knicklichter frage für brandungsruten*



bastido schrieb:


> Da gibt es schon noch andere Gründe, wie z.B. das Ablegen des Bleis beim Wurf vom Strand oder kurzes erschlaffen der Schnur bei Wind etc. Dann wickelt sich nämlich nicht die Schnur nach dem Spitzenring ums Knicklicht sondern die Schnur zwischen den Ringen. Warum sollte ich mir so ne potentielle Fehlerquelle an die Rutenspitze binden, gerade im dunkeln bei Wind und Seegang? Wenn man wie Allroundalex das Ende rund abklebt passiert das eben auf keinen Fall, egal wie man wirft.




Ich habe meine Bleie immer hinter mir in den Sand gelegt. Schätze mal, die lagen 6m hinter mir. Meine Ruten sind 4,2m lang.
Dann alles straffen und mit ordentlich Schwung raus Richtung Horizont.

Mein Kumpel wirft mit der selben Technik; auch problemlos.#6


----------



## buttweisser (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: knicklichter frage für brandungsruten*

Also wie sich die Schnur bei abgelegtem Blei um die Spitze wickeln soll ist mir ein Rätsel. Kann vielleicht mal mit passieren, aber eigentlich ist diese Technik sehr sicher.


----------



## Aalbubi (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: knicklichter frage für brandungsruten*

Ich benutze Knicklichthalter aus Gummi, die an die Rutenspitze angebracht, sowie demontiert werden können. Das Knicklicht wird von beiden Seiten befestigt. Ich habe bis jetzt einmal einen Abriss an einer Karpfenrute dadurch verursacht. Der Grund dafür war, das der Durchmesser der Rute und der des Knicklichthalters nicht sonderlich passten und der Halter sich unbemerkt verschoben hat. Auf meiner Brandungsrute sieht es aber ganz anders aus. Da hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit.


----------



## rolfmoeller (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: knicklichter frage für brandungsruten*



bastido schrieb:


> Da gibt es schon noch andere Gründe, wie z.B. das Ablegen des Bleis beim Wurf vom Strand oder kurzes erschlaffen der Schnur bei Wind etc. Dann wickelt sich nämlich nicht die Schnur nach dem Spitzenring ums Knicklicht sondern die Schnur zwischen den Ringen. Warum sollte ich mir so ne potentielle Fehlerquelle an die Rutenspitze binden, gerade im dunkeln bei Wind und Seegang? Wenn man wie Allroundalex das Ende rund abklebt passiert das eben auf keinen Fall, egal wie man wirft.
> 
> 
> 
> Das halte ich bei Krautgang für keine gute Idee, denn um an die Spitze zu kommen bringt man zu viel Schnur als Krautfänger ins Wasser. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass mich das gebimmel beim einholen wahnsinnig machen würde.




Anschlagen, Glocke entfernen und einholen.
 Kein gebimmel.


----------



## Franky (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: knicklichter frage für brandungsruten*



rolfmoeller schrieb:


> Anschlagen, Glocke entfernen und einholen.
> Kein gebimmel.



Anschlagen - einholen - Bimmel im Dunkel suchen, fluchen und neue Bimmel anklemmen...
Auswerfen - fluchen - neue Bimmel anklemmen und wieder von vorn...


----------



## buttweisser (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: knicklichter frage für brandungsruten*



Franky schrieb:


> Anschlagen - einholen - Bimmel im Dunkel suchen, fluchen und neue Bimmel anklemmen...
> Auswerfen - fluchen - neue Bimmel anklemmen und wieder von vorn...



Und dann noch das ständige Gebimmel mit der Bimmel. Die Bimmel bimmelt ja immer im Gewimmel, das ist ganz schön bimmelig.


----------

